# Is there a Plugin for this in Wordpress or something else? Put image on t-shirt graphic



## mfreund (Sep 12, 2005)

Is there a plugin that i can use to put my designs on a graphical t-shirt in wordpress? For instance I upload my art with a transparent background and pick the colors of shirt and the plugin generate the thumbnails of my art on shirts. Is there something like that at all or do i have to make a image on every different shirt color? Is there an easier way?



Let me know


Matt


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

This is to display as a product in your online store? If so, you don't need a plug-in. It can be done in photoshop or online here: ShirtMockup.com - Upload your art. Mock it up. Download your image for FREE!


----------



## DublinGraphic (Jun 15, 2016)

There are lots of great shirt mock ups out there... I've used some from the Graphicriver section of the EnvatoMarket, but I know there are others. Just do a quick google search for t-shirt mock ups and i am sure you will find a few.

But yes, with this method, you would have to make one for each shirt color.... however, with a mock up template and photoshop, this is very fast and easy to do.


----------



## milamarieonline (Aug 21, 2015)

Yes, i dont believe wordpress has a plug in like that- but the ones listed above are great!


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

See if the WooCommerce Custom Product Designer is what you're looking for - https://codecanyon.net/item/woocommerce-custom-product-designer/10959830


----------

